# Pescatarian looking for diet advice



## meandmcg (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey everybody!  I am new (just getting started, really) to the serious fitness scene, and I am having a difficult time adjusting my diet as I don't eat meat (other than fish, shrimp, etc.).  Does anyone have any suggestions?  For instance, can I substitute tuna/salmon/etc for the chicken breast and ground turkey, ounce for ounce?

I have always been pretty active, and I got adequate protein from things such as beans, but I know I need to step it up a notch to reach my new fitness goals.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  

Thanks!


----------



## ELH (Apr 17, 2012)

Buy Tilapia/salmon/tuna are all great substitutions. I personally use tilapia as a low cal cutting food. High in protein, low in calories, and cheap. Also find a good whey protein supplement. I prefer Dymatize whey.


----------



## sityslicker (Apr 17, 2012)

Great list already..just a few more to add:

eggs/egg whites (if your allow to eat them, one of the best sources of protein)
greek yogurt
low fat cheeses (cottage cheese is a great one)


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 17, 2012)

All of these are great substitutions.  Most people should be doing more of it. Dont forget beans and nuts either.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Great list already..just a few more to add:
> 
> eggs/egg whites (if your allow to eat them, one of the best sources of protein)
> greek yogurt
> low fat cheeses (cottage cheese is a great one)




some pescatarians dont eat dairy.. since OP didnt mention dairy id imagine its out


im all for pescatarianism, its not for me though cause i literally almost can eat it forever and not get full


----------



## blergs. (Feb 14, 2013)

This thread has some ideas,  but its for real vegetarians (ie no flesh, fish or cow its meat in my op)  but still might help you: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/d...etarian-high-protein-meals-2.html#post3022878


----------

